# What is the standards for uber's professionalism rating?



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

When the pax rates for professionalism are there any guidelines or requirements?

For example, say if pax believes all drivers should wear purple donald duck outfits but you wore a suit. So they give you 1 star for professionalism. Is that how it works?​


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

Don't wear gym shorts. Don't blow bubbles while driving. Don't tell them about your date last night. Don't eat fast food while driving. Don't tell them your opinions on stuff, even though you are always right. Don't pick your nose. Still - do everything right and STILL some pax will eventually complain about professionalism anyway. Not much you can do about it but move on. After a few minutes' review every second you spend thinking about it or texting Uber Support is just wasted time and energy. Move on.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> When the pax rates for professionalism are there any guidelines or requirements?
> 
> For example, say if pax believes all drivers should wear purple donald duck outfits but you wore a suit. So they give you 1 star for professionalism. Is that how it works?​


You need to suck it up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> When the pax rates for professionalism are there any guidelines or requirements?
> 
> For example, say if pax believes all drivers should wear purple donald duck outfits but you wore a suit. So they give you 1 star for professionalism. Is that how it works?​


Nope.
And Remember
We ARENT PROFESSIONALS !



R James said:


> Don't wear gym shorts. Don't blow bubbles while driving. Don't tell them about your date last night. Don't eat fast food while driving. Don't tell them your opinions on stuff, even though you are always right. Don't pick your nose. Still - do everything right and STILL some pax will eventually complain about professionalism anyway. Not much you can do about it but move on. After a few minutes' review every second you spend thinking about it or texting Uber Support is just wasted time and energy. Move on.


Uber should " Move On " and drop this B.S. !


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

R James said:


> Don't wear gym shorts. Don't blow bubbles while driving. Don't tell them about your date last night. Don't eat fast food while driving. Don't tell them your opinions on stuff, even though you are always right. Don't pick your nose. Still - do everything right and STILL some pax will eventually complain about professionalism anyway. Not much you can do about it but move on. After a few minutes' review every second you spend thinking about it or texting Uber Support is just wasted time and energy. Move on.


All for a whopping $2. We sure can't say they're expectations are ridiculous.



tohunt4me said:


> Nope.
> And Remember
> We ARENT PROFESSIONALS !
> 
> Uber should " Move On " and drop this B.S. !


We sure don't get paid like professionals. I can't think of any pros doing $2 jobs.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Nope,

It's an option on a pull down tab.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> We sure don't get paid like professionals. I can't think of any pros doing $2 jobs.


So if you have a great night where you make a ton of money, then you'll be professional?

On bad nights you won't?


----------

